# Book Catalogue Software Application



## Daisy-Boo (Jul 27, 2011)

*Please let me know if there is already a thread that discusses this topic. I searched but couldn't find one.*

Can any of you recommend a good application that I can use to catalogue my home library? These are the requirements I can think of for now:


User-friendly interface
Barcode scanning of ISBN lables (it would be a plus if the vendor provided the barcode scanner too)
Search and download book details, most importantly the cover and the price (e.g. Amazon price)
Export to Excel
Searchable database
Check books in and out
I was previously set on Book Collectorz, which can be bought with the CueCat scanner as a low-cost option. But then I read several negative reviews regarding the support. Also, this application does not search online for prices (that field must be manually captured). That matters to me because I need to attach a value to my books for insurance purposes and doing that for about 1000 books is a task I'm not enthusiastic about.

Any and all suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Metryq (Jul 27, 2011)

When making this sort of request, it is helpful to state which platform you are using. Since Book Collectorz is available for both Windows and Mac, it's anyone's guess. (Offhand, I've generally found Windows users simply assume everyone else is using Windows, while Mac users will actually say "I'm looking for a Mac app that will...")

I've tried several media cataloging apps and finally settled on *Bruji's 'pedia* series (Mac only). The 'pedia apps accept barcode readers (CueCat or more advanced models), read barcodes via the built-in iSight Webcam, or accept manual input of ISBN numbers—or even completely manual data entry. They search Amazon and other databases on-line. They have "checkout" tied into the Macintosh Address Book, along with e-mailed reminders for due dates. The 'pedias export text formats that will import to Excel and other database apps. However, the 'pedias also export slick HTML pages with front cover icons—perfect if you wish to post your library on-line. There are separate apps for each type of media (books, DVDs, CDs, games).

Many people love the Delicious Library software (also Mac only), but the first version seemed too cludgy and slow. Maybe they've fixed that. The icons-on-a-graphical-bookshelf also made it seem too much like a toy. Delicious Library catalogs all kinds of media in one app.

One other suggestion (Mac and Windows) is Filemaker. There are many templates and plugins to extend this popular database app, and someone probably makes a media cataloging template with barcode readers and the other features you seek.

Good luck.


----------



## mosaix (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.librarything.com/


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Metryq, I completely forgot to include that I'm using Windows 7.

Thanks Mosaic

I'll look into both your recommendations.


----------

